# Thank you so much! Update on my ' slow growing boers'



## Jackie365 (Oct 30, 2011)

Thank you so much for helping me figure out how to treat the goats!
They seem to be doing much much better and we've been free feeding them food with coccidiostat and following other procedures for about three weeks now. Now that I see the goats healthy I realize how weak they were before. They have gained about five-ten pounds each, but even though they haven't gained massive amounts of weight I can tell they are feeling much better.
I wanted to post pictures of my buck to show the difference now

Before:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...45808758.55336.100000408227273&type=3&theater

After:
http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...45808758.55336.100000408227273&type=1&theater

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...45808758.55336.100000408227273&type=1&theater



He is still underweight, but I'm hoping he will keep gaining.

Thanks so much!


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 30, 2011)

The link to your 'after' pics tells me that the page is not available. Had no trouble seeing the 'before' pic. I'll try again after I'm logged in to FB & see if that makes a diff.


----------



## TigerLilly (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope, still wont let me see:

"
This content is currently unavailable.
The page you requested cannot be displayed right now. It may be temporarily unavailable, the link you clicked on may have expired, or you may not have permission to view this page."

Got to see the first one just fine, so I don't know what the deal is on the other 2...


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2011)

I think your pics are set to 'friends only' instead of public.
I'm glad they're doing better for you~


----------



## Jackie365 (Oct 30, 2011)

I set my account to public , did that help ?


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope, still can't access the pictures... can you post them here?


----------



## Jackie365 (Oct 30, 2011)

I'll have to put them on when I get home in an hour . Sorry about that !


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Oct 30, 2011)

I'm glad to hear they are doing better. 

Did you copy and past the URL under the photos that says "Share this link with anyone by sending them this public link"


----------



## Jackie365 (Oct 30, 2011)

okay they weren't public so the links should work now. Here are the urls again:

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...45808758.55336.100000408227273&type=3&theater


http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?f...45808758.55336.100000408227273&type=3&theater


----------



## Roll farms (Oct 30, 2011)

WOW, what a difference.  Good job.


----------



## Stacykins (Oct 30, 2011)

That is great that there was improvement! And by the way, your spotty goat is STUNNING! Such a handsome lad!


----------



## neener92 (Oct 30, 2011)

They are looking great!


----------

